# cream/silver horses! Can I see pictures?



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 1, 2008)

I would like to see pictures of your horses that have both cream and silver. On the other side someone said that cream inhibits the silver expression if I read it right and I am wondering what that would look like. Thanks so much! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2008)

Cream and silver dilutes are my favorite, and I have a couple that are both cream and silver at the same time.

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo





















*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion – Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding

(Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow and out of our Reflection daughter)


----------



## wiccanz (Feb 1, 2008)

This is Wisp, a silver smokey black baby (DNA tested Ee aa nCr nZ). Will clip her out Wednesday and get some new pics



By the way, her dorsal has completely disappeared already OH!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh they are so pretty!! I hope to see some more! come on everyone!!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 1, 2008)

hello,

we just found out from animal genetics that our perlino pinto stud has one silver gene as well.So does that make him silver perlino or what?He is a double dilute stud, his test show CrCr.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh he is beautiful!!! So bred to a bay you could get a silver buckskin right? I love the silver buckskin! Beautiful!


----------



## nootka (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokey black silver.





His little brother (now deceased):






This is a silver buckskin

as in bay w/the creme dilution as well as silver dilution.











The silver came from their mothers. She is a chestnut carrying silver (does not show because she's all red).

Liz


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's our silver buckskin.. Dam was a silver bay and sire is a buckskin:


----------



## EAD Minis (Feb 2, 2008)

*Ooooh I really like them!!How gorgeouse!*


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow!! I love them all. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Mona (Feb 2, 2008)

This is my silver buckskin homozygous pinto filly.






I know, I know...sounds impossible, right? Her coat got soooo light colored, you cannot see the buckskin, but I hope once summer comes, it will once again show through. She has no grey parent, so no, that is not even a possibility.

This photo below was taken just today...






And these 2 were of her just after she was born, and then as a young foal.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

This is my silver buckskin mare, tested Ee Aa Crn Zn































As you can see, she frequently changes color 

Oh and as a baby...






Jessi


----------

